# Roamio power supply checking with volt meter



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

All the lights on my pro was flashing So I opened my box, borrowed a Volt meter

When I checked the wire leads that goes to the Mother Board I got a constant 12.09 V but should I of check the Amps too? 

The hard drive powers up but will stop spining after awhile (around a minute), the Welcome starting up screen is as far has It goes.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> All the lights on my pro was flashing So I opened my box, borrowed a Volt meter
> 
> When I checked the wire leads that goes to the Mother Board I got a constant 12.09 V but should I of check the Amps too?
> 
> The hard drive powers up but will stop spining after awhile (around a minute), the Welcome starting up screen is as far has It goes.


If you have to ask about checking Amps (current), you don't know enough to know how to do it without probably damaging something.

I say that as someone who years ago before I actually got formal training in electronics didn't really understand current measurements and managed to damage some stuff.

If the only wire colors going to the motherboard from the power supply are yellow and black, and you're getting a steady reading right around +12V, then the power supply is almost certainly okay.

Does the cable that plugs into the back of the hard drive go to the motherboard and only the motherboard?

If so, then there must be something on the motherboard that provides +5 V to the drive as well as +12 V, and there could be a problem with that, but I'd pull the drive, hook it to a PC and boot with a cd with the drive maker's own diagnostic software on it and run their tests before I started messing with the motherboard.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

If all the lights are flashing, that is usually the motherboard not seeing the drive. Check the connections between drive and motherboard,power to drive, and lastly pull the drive and run a diagnostic on a it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

jmbach said:


> If all the lights are flashing, that is usually the motherboard not seeing the drive. Check the connections between drive and motherboard,power to drive, and lastly pull the drive and run a diagnostic on a it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hopefully, it's just the drive I have it coming 17-21 
has for checking the drive I was busy I was having trouble getting my computer (Hp1450) to boot a bootable CD, the only way to have it boot is to turn off secure boot in BIOS (which then let me see my drive),I'm going to do this only when needed then re-enable when done.

I have Windows 10 and was crashing after about 3-6 minutes being logged in, this was before turning off secure boot and a reacquiring issue. I almost factory reset it a few times.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> Hopefully, it's just the drive I have it coming 17-21
> has for checking the drive I was busy I was having trouble getting my computer (Hp1450) to boot a bootable CD, the only way to have it boot is to turn off secure boot in BIOS (which then let me see my drive),I'm going to do this only when needed then re-enable when done.
> 
> I have Windows 10 and was crashing after about 3-6 minutes being logged in, this was before turning off secure boot and a reacquiring issue. I almost factory reset it a few times.


Sometimes when one piece of gear starts acting up, everything else in the house comes down with sympathy pains and give trouble as well.

And when you bring new gear into the house the old stuff gets jealous and starts acting up.

Yes, I know this makes no sense laws of physics-wise.

Doesn't mean it doesn't happen, though.


----------

